# Swap and Show Greensboro NC Aug 29, 2021. Cycle deOro  Bike Shop home of Classic Rendezvous



## Ernesto (Aug 19, 2021)

*Swap and Show Greensboro NC, SUNDAY Aug 29, 2021. Cycle deOro  Bike Shop home of Classic Rendezvous*
About 60 spots with a few left at this outdoor venue. Bring a tent, your used goodies and some cash for a fine Carolina Morning of bike trading. Dealers are welcome but no new mechandice allowed and no sales or slepping by non booth vendors. Sign up inexpensively online.

Sunday, August 29th
Greensboro, NC
HUGE cycling swap meet!

All the details here:


			Greensboro Velo Club Swap Meet


----------

